# Travel Insurance



## Gina.T (May 16, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Im an Aussie but currently live overseas, I am wondering if anyone knows how i get get flight only travel insurance for my upcoming holiday back home. 
There are several US and UK companies that do "Travel delay cover" but I cant find a company for me being Australian? 

Any advice would be helpful. 

Thanks


----------

